# A question about running at Marty's thingy.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am interested to find out how the multiple loc consists were powered and controlled.
I have posed the question on the battery R/C forum.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony 
Jim Carter was running one of your units, maybe he can share about that? 
You know how I run lash-ups. 
PS
I don't remember any one having problems with being on the same channels. My BB TE even with a fan kept kicking out with 64 cars.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty. 

The post above was mainly to steer interested respondees to the question at the battery R/C forum. 
Permit me to reply there.


----------

